# FORE!!



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

All things golf!

Hello. My name is big and I am addicted to golf.

I was just curious if there are any golf freaks here to chop it up with?

The new season has barley started and it looks like a good season with most of the Covid restrictions being lifted.

One of the new golfers that I am excited to watch is Will Zalatoris. This kid is a shoe in for the HOF barring any injuries.

My favorite female golfer is Lexi Thompson.   ( yes I enjoy the LPGA , golf is golf )

The Players Championship is this week and I am really chuffed to see who wins!

My pick is Patrick Cantley. This golfer is in the Zone and is hungry for more wins.

May your drives hit the fairways and your putts are pure!

FORE!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

I never could get my ball past that windmill blade.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

I will hack around with you.  I think Tiger will win it all this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I never could get my ball past that windmill blade.




practice practice practice

i wish we had a putt putt course around here! anything for a fix!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I will hack around with you.  I think Tiger will win it all this year.



now you are trying to be funny

Tiger will be lucky if he plays in 7 tournaments this year

but yeah , he is the GOAT


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Golf and Hockey seem to be the only sports not either woke or influenced by China.  I will support and watch both.  The rest....think I will try fishing.  I don't think Tiger will ever be competitive again.   To busy chasing white cocktail waitresses at the club house.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

never got into hockey at all , prolly cause I am a southern boy

but I did live in Canada for two years and tomsay those people love their hockey would be a gross understatement

even in the summer time they played street hockey to stay in shape

I never get tired of robin williams skit on golf


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

I have tried to get into Hockey.  I even had season tickets but like watching paint dry.  But, we currently have a good team so I chime in from time to time.


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2022)

Yall have fun, I never got into chasing a little white ball with a stick. Have played put put and still had to chase that little ball.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Well right now the golf course out back has about 2 feet of snow covering it.  Been closed since November and more white stuff tomorrow.  Good o'l Colorado.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

I used to swap beers with a guy that was heavy into golf. He worked at Buick, but he traveled all over the US to golf tourneys. He was a pro, but he wasn't in the big leagues. He did a lot of instructing at Warwick Hills. After he retired, he bought a motorhome and hit the road to play the circuit. Ain't seen him since.
He asked me if I ever played, and I mentioned my problem with the windmill. He laughed and then asked if I'd really never played a real game of golf. I hadn't. He offered me free lessons. Claimed he'd never had a blank canvas. Everybody that came to him had already developed problems and that's why they came to him. I was too busy with life/really not interested, so I didn't take him up on it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I have tried to get into Hockey.  I even had season tickets but like watching paint dry.  But, we currently have a good team so I chime in from time to time.



I have yet to learn the rules of this game and the positions

its like trying to explains baseball to someone who knows zero about it..I’ve tried and it’s almost comical 

same with curling and rugby , I know zero

i barely know the rules of soccer too

at this stage of my life , 70’s , I limit the quality of my time for the things I have the most passion for

time for a hooter


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2022)

I kept a #3 driver, #7 iron, and a northwester RR3 putter from my huge bag I gave away years back and loved playing . It's just titanium screws do not like long drives nor frequent chip shots .. about 9 holes is it for me every 6 months.

Don't do any television sports watching except for PBR bull riding, those IMO are your real athletes ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

patwi said:


> I kept a #3 driver, #7 iron, and a northwester RR3 putter from my huge bag I gave away years back and loved playing . It's just titanium screws do not like long drives nor frequent chip shots .. about 9 holes is it for me every 6 months.
> 
> Don't do any television sports watching except for PBR bull riding, those IMO are your real athletes ...
> 
> ...




yeah Man I hear ya , I only carry my Cobra driver , a 5 wood , 8 , 9 irons , two wedges and my putter

putter was given to me by the widow of the Superintendent of the Robert J. LaFortune course in Tulsa…..she was also the aunt of my wife at the time and knew how much I loved golf so she gave it to me

never looked for another , this one is very forgiving for this old man

yeah , I can still do 18 as long as it’s not like Pebble Beach or similar

we have a couple of pretty good 9 hole courses but they are each 60 miles away in opposite directions so it’s difficult for me to get some quality golf into my life


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I used to swap beers with a guy that was heavy into golf. He worked at Buick, but he traveled all over the US to golf tourneys. He was a pro, but he wasn't in the big leagues. He did a lot of instructing at Warwick Hills. After he retired, he bought a motorhome and hit the road to play the circuit. Ain't seen him since.
> He asked me if I ever played, and I mentioned my problem with the windmill. He laughed and then asked if I'd really never played a real game of golf. I hadn't. He offered me free lessons. Claimed he'd never had a blank canvas. Everybody that came to him had already developed problems and that's why they came to him. I was too busy with life/really not interested, so I didn't take him up on it.


Your not alone brother, I have never played a game nor have I ever been interested in it. Have three brothers that golf all the time well one gets drunk and chases the ball around while the other two play golf. Had a uncle that was a pro turn teacher, got a female cuz that has played ladies pro and placed well that he taught. She and her friends wear out the country clubs course.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

I have a set of Ping Eye3s setting in my closet I haven't used in over 10yrs. Use to play all the time. Business and Grandchildren and life has kept me too busy. Hope to play this yr sometimes though. Guess we will see. If I can afford the gas to get there.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

thanks for everyone who has posted , I can never get enough golf stories

so here’s one

when I was living n Wichita  , one of my favorite courses to play was the 18 holes at Wichita State University

they had senior days on Tuesday and Thursday , play all day for $10 bucks…I’ve walked 45 holes one day , but not this particular day

my plan for this day was to ingest a lot of psilocybin and have fun

by the 5th hole the entire golf course was a cornucopia of colors and I was one with the ball

ive never enjoyed the joy of striking a ball mid morning as I did that day , never said one cuss word all 18 holes and I’ve never repeated that again , which was about 15 years ago

im overdue

great exercise , fresh air , and a lovely golf course , what more could a human need

i made my first ever birdie on the 13th hole , a Par 3 about 125 yards

i missed the green on the tee shot and landed below the flag , off the green , edge of fairway , about 15 yards from the flagstick

chipped that fecker right in the hole and had two witnesses , a couple of golfers older than me , 70’s ,whom I had caught up with on about the 9th hole and they invited me to play in their twosome the remaining 9 holes

what was amazing to these two older golfers was that I told them that this was only my second season of playing golf , with zero lessons

theynthought I was a liar……hahahahhahaha…..just like fishermen….

but yeah , it was the truth and I just had a lucky day that day

FORE!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> All things golf!
> 
> Hello. My name is big and I am addicted to golf.
> 
> ...


My dad used to watch golf regularly. He knew all the players and so forth. Odd thing is, he never played a game!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

An old friend of mine who has since gone to the great bong hitters club in the sky used to be on a midnight league. I guess they have these hollow, clear balls that they'd fill up with glowstick juice. They'd all get goofy on acid and have a riot chasing those glowing balls around the course.  They put glowsticks on the cup flags so they had something to aim at.
After the third golf cart wound up in the pond/water trap, the course owners made 'em walk the holes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Tiger Woods Son is already a badass player for his age. Little bastard can hit that ball.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

Golf is a very sophisticated thinking man's game. I played it for years loved it but in the end I hated it. I could never get better. I hit my pee about the second year I played and could never get any better. On public courses I could shoot in the hi-80s thank you get me on a real PGA course playing from the tips I would shoot more like 120. That game is so freaking hard it is amazing. I ended up getting tendonitis in both elbows and had to quit. And I live on a golf course go figure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

yep Brother Pute , Father Time will eventually get us all….bummer man…I’m a go as long as the bod will hold up

imthink Gary Player is in his 80’s and still plays…amazing man

speaking of an amazing man when it comes to golf , he made some stoopid choices for sure but who hasn’t ,Tiger Woods will be inducted into gomlfs Hall of Fame this week

whatever one thinks about his personal life and daemons that he battles , he is the GOAT in my book



Bigger than most: A look inside Tiger Woods' Hall of Fame display
Bigger than most: A look inside Tiger Woods' Hall of Fame display


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

The Players Champion starts today!

in fact , they are already on the course!

this tournament has the potential to be an epic event!

stay tuned!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

well what a soggy mess this tournament turned out to be with yesterday’s rounds completely rained out so now we have the Monday finish

and if it don’t stop raining this morning , it may be a Tuesday finish which has not happened at a PGA event for about 15 years

hey Walt , is it still raining down there?

who is going to win is anyones guess right now , it’s a wide open shootout which makes for an interesting tournament 

FORE!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I still watch golf sometimes and I have a game on my phone called Golf Rival I'm at over 60,000 points on .
Haven't used my Pings in forever. Plan on playing this yr when the weather and work allows.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

Golf Rival eh.…I’ll have to check it out…..……I play online golf using WGT app and I’m a legend ver there!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been playing Golf Rival for about a year. It's a lot of fun. Worked my butt off to get over 60,000 trophies,, which basically are points.
Try it you might like it. Plus we can actually play  games together. Course it wouldn't be fair untill you built up your clubs because I would kick your ass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been playing Golf Rival for about a year. It's a lot of fun. Worked my butt off to get over 60,000 trophies,, which basically are points.
> Try it you might like it. Plus we can actually play  games together. Course it wouldn't be fair untill you built up your clubs because I would kick your ass.




awesome!

im gonna check it out thanks!

I will drive down to texas and we will go to a golf course of your choice and play 9 or 18 holes and we will see whos arse is dragging at the clubhouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WGT has simulations of some good courses…St Andrews , Oakmont , and here is Pebble Beach

thats me on the tee , Clutch Cargo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah now I know where you got that name from because I couldn't find you on FB with that name.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah now I know where you got that name from because I couldn't find you on FB with that name.



on FB it is Clutch Cargo with caps

PM me your name and I’ll see if I can find it…

I could not find Graywolf , I found several Ellis’s but no wolf


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I still watch golf sometimes and I have a game on my phone called Golf Rival I'm at over 60,000 points on .
> Haven't used my Pings in forever. Plan on playing this yr when the weather and work allows.


Its a funny thing about bikers and golf.  I worked for JCP selling sporting goods back when they had things like shotguns, canoes, hardware, washers, dryers etc.  Well I also had a golf dept there and most my co-workers were fairly innocent school going folk.  I regularly had a number of local bikers buying golf equipment.  A bit different in appearance, co-workers avoided.  Not me, It was like old home day for me having dealt with bikers regularly in previous years.

Co workers were stupid.   These guys loved golf and were easy customers.  They knew exactly what they wanted, no fuss no muss, picked clubs bag, accessories, and paid in cash.  Best business in the world for a commission paid guy. Golf crosses all
types.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Very true brother. I know a lot of Outlaws that love golf. Funny fkers would play in their biker gear if it was allowed.
Guess what didn't happen. Nobody hit balls close to them or told them to hurry up.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

Golf Rival....looks interesting.  I get addicted.  Don't have time.  I but I love the game.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

The Players just finished.  Congratulations Smith.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Where is all the heavy weights....good finish though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

Big, thought you might like this one.


----------



## gmo (Mar 14, 2022)

I was on the golf team in high school. I was never great, but I found it enjoyable.
I think maybe it's time to dig my clubs out and have a go at getting back in to it. Weather is getting nice, would be a good time of year to start back up.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, thought you might like this one.



This happens every day on a major.  These guys are amazing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2022)

couldn’t happen to a better kid





next up , Valspar


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey Golf Fans..  Um,  My Grandfather setup all the big golf Tournaments in Las Vegas from the late 70's to his retirement in 93.  He had a trophy room full of things, photos with all the greats with my Gramps beating them in
a round of golf.  Gramps started golf to late to turn pro but beat Arnold Palmer and the likes and usually had a single
$ on the photo, the bet..   

Me, I'm good at anything with judgement and eye hand .  Billiard tournaments for 5yrs, Dart league same..

Golf... I'm addicted to a golf game on my phone called Ultimate Golf.  think your good, come looking for me...
Manidoog..  hehe.   Hey, I'm disabled, what you expect..  and when I play for hours, my shoulder hurts like hell.. hahaha


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2022)

Valspar is shaping up , could get real interesting real fast

all these pros are getting tuned up at Valspar for the Big One at the Masters and we might see some low scores , low 60’s


----------



## Africanna (Mar 24, 2022)

Once I've packed up all the horse sh!t I'll play more for sure.
I enjoy a bit of mashie and this is my fav girl


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 24, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Once I've packed up all the horse sh!t I'll play more for sure.
> I enjoy a bit of mashie and this is my fav girl
> View attachment 291150




I’ve always admired Paige , her and Lexi


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

I could watch her Tee up Balls all day long
Fore--------------Play------


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)

So yeah , the Valero Open is going on down in Austin and guess who is tied for the lead?

good old Brandt Snedeker!

a future member of the golf Hall of Fame and not a more congenial generous human being around , I love his interviews and could see him easily sitting behind a microphone and doing golf commentary , he has that southern hospitality charm , he is funny , and super intelligent 

it would be awesome if he wins tomorrow because that momentum will carry over into next weeks Masters Tournament , the Big Major of the year


----------



## Africanna (Apr 3, 2022)

^ A gentleman indeed.
Don't write Dylan Fritelli off - hoping he can handle the pressure


----------



## Africanna (Apr 3, 2022)

The inimitable Gary Player. What a great golfer and ambassador he was for South Africa


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 3, 2022)

Africanna said:


> The inimitable Gary Player. What a great golfer and ambassador he was for South Africa
> View attachment 292499




The Black Knight , a great golfer indeed!

South Africa has produced some very talented players over the years

Bobby Locke
Ernie Els
Louis Oosthuizen
Charl Schwartzel
Rory Sabatteni
Brandon Grace
Tim Clark

to name a few

and yes , Dylan F has a great chance to win it all today!


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

I used to love going golfing. I started back when I was a teenager in the junior league back home. The tournament was separated by age and handicap. The guy who won my age bracket beat me by one stroke, and I won the handicap bracket. I still have the longest drive record there. I hooked my tee shot into the bed of a dump truck 

When I was at Ft. Lewis, we would play the AF base course every weekend. I can't remember the $, but you paid and could play all day if you wanted to. It wasn't uncommon for us to do 36 holes. They had a beer cart that kept ya well hydrated.

When I moved to Louisiana, my ex's dad and I went to the local 9 hole course 3 times a week when he and I were off rotation.

I was never really good. Some days I'd shoot 80... Some days 120, but I loved it and really miss the game. My clubs have been sitting in my closet gathering dust for years.

On the video game side: I spent mucho mucho time on Shot Online under the same handle I use here.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> ... I hooked my tee shirt into the bed of a dump truck


So what did you wear after that shot?


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

Clumsy thumbs lol. Fixed it


----------



## Africanna (Apr 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> ^ A gentleman indeed.
> Don't write Dylan Fritelli off - hoping he can handle the pressure


Young Dylan faded badly on the last day


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

I will be watching this weekend.....Tiger is gonna try an play....better take  cab..... might drive a golf ball but needs to stay away from cars.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks like Snedeker also choked , made the Top 20 and took home around $93,000


The Masters

Tiger mania will bring an extra $10 million in revenue to the Masters , souvenirs , gate receipts , and TV money all pouring in now

i hope the mother trucker wins!

it would be great for golf not to mention one of the greatest sports comebacks of all time

i am keeping an eye on Louie Oostehuazen , he plays well in Augusta

Scotty Sheffler is hotter than a two dollar pistol shooting uphill and he will be one of the favorites to put on the Green Jacket


----------



## Africanna (Apr 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Looks like Snedeker also choked , made the Top 20 and took home around $93,000


Tough life


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Tough life





No.24 on the All Time Money Winners list with a whopping $40,453,147 in earnings since turning Pro

Brandt is a past Fed-X Cup winner and that prize alone was worth more than a cool $10 million


In other very important Golf News

BREAKING NEWS!

BREAKING NEWS!


----------



## Africanna (Apr 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> In other very important Golf News
> 
> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> BREAKING NEWS!



That Paige is something else


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

Africanna said:


> That Paige is something else





indeed………her and Lexi Thompson just to name a few

i would like to see more mixed play between the PGA and LPGA


----------



## Africanna (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> indeed………her and Lexi Thompson just to name a few
> 
> i would like to see more mixed play between the PGA and LPGA
> 
> ...


That can't be a bad thing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah Man I hear ya , I only carry my Cobra driver , a 5 wood , 8 , 9 irons , two wedges and my putter
> 
> putter was given to me by the widow of the Superintendent of the Robert J. LaFortune course in Tulsa…..she was also the aunt of my wife at the time and knew how much I loved golf so she gave it to me
> 
> ...


I used to play at a public course in Rochester NY. Me and my buddy would sneak on the course at the second hole in between 4-somes. I was in college and had no money. However, one day an old guy(probably the same age as I am now but when you are a kid, everyone over 30 looks old). He carried an adjustable angle club (he could adjust and lock with the dime he used to mark his ball on the green), a putter and one ball(no tee). I could hit the ball far(300 yds sometimes) but was wild. He commented everytime I drove that I sure could smash the ball. He beat the pants off my buddy and I. He parred every hole. Hit the ball 150 yds until he got into wedge range then dropped the wedge shot within 4 ft without fail. He would complain when he wasn’t dead center of the fairway. Nice gentleman. Nice memory. I can’t play anymore but it is truly a good sport and most people playing are just good people. Hit ‘‘em long and straight for me, big…


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

I just heard that since Tiger has all these injuries and doesn't think he can compete with the men he now identifies as a female and is joining the LPGA..... 

@Big......looks like your wish is coming true.... Men competing against women.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I just heard that since Tiger has all these injuries and doesn't think he can compete with the men he now identifies as a female and is joining the LPGA.....
> 
> @Big......looks like your wish is coming true.... Men competing against women.


lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I just heard that since Tiger has all these injuries and doesn't think he can compete with the men he now identifies as a female and is joining the LPGA.....
> 
> @Big......looks like your wish is coming true.... Men competing against women.



men vs women , yeah bring it on

but there has to be rules for it to work

for example , the course length….no long ball corses 

some Par 5’s for sure , but not over 550 yds

the Masters course at Augusta has been lengthened several times now

when the old course was shorter , it took a lot more skill other than brute power to compete there 

give me a short course with narrow fairways , sand traps and water , and undulated greens and that is a recipe for good competitive golf , regardless of sexual orientation


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> men vs women , yeah bring it on
> 
> but there has to be rules for it to work
> 
> ...


“Ladies tees” will need to be ‘re-imagined’ I imagine…


----------



## Africanna (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> men vs women , yeah bring it on
> 
> but there has to be rules for it to work
> 
> ...


Yes, and no trousers allowed for the ladies - just so that we know who's who


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 5, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, and no trousers allowed for the ladies - just so that we know who's who


lol. trousers… not sure if you are kidding or just old like me. kids these days may have to google the term. either way, i got a good chuckle out of it. @bigsur51 has some pics of ‘lady golfers’ that are nothing like they looked back in the day. crocodile dundee would have had a field day ‘just checking’ in the 1970’s lpga…


----------



## kevinn (Apr 5, 2022)

Give me a wide open course where I can hit my shots from the adjacent fairway.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)

The Masters are building up to what may be an unforgettable tournament .

So many possibilities for the Winner.

I hope Tiger wins again cause it would be great for the game of golf.

(Meanwhile the Kansas Jayhawks are National Champs)


----------



## Africanna (Apr 7, 2022)

^ H


ll yes.




The master of the Masters teed off in the group with SA's Louis "Shrek" Oosthuizen.
Go Tiger!


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Tiger is limping....gonna have a hard time as the tournament progresses.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 7, 2022)

It will be tough for Tiger for sure.
I'm wondering, would he enter if he was not ready in himself and did'nt think he could win it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

Africanna said:


> It will be tough for Tiger for sure.
> I'm wondering, would he enter if he was not ready in himself and did'nt think he could win it?




no

he started warming up at Augusta last Monday…he has been there all week practicing , recovery therapy , more practice , played the Par 3 Contest on Wednesday 

yeah , with all that time invested in preparation , Tiger thinks he can win

well today he is contending at -1 with 17 and 18 to play  , currently tied for 8th 

I would say that his play today has been outstanding

I think Tiger is going to be very happy with his play today

@Pute….yeah , Tiger will do 2-4 hours of physical therapy today and tomorrow morning just to activate his glutes


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>






Thread DRIFT!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

They are playing golf aren't they? Id rather watch them then the guys. You need to drift over to your couch and smoke a bowl.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Tiger is limping....gonna have a hard time as the tournament progresses.


You try going 100 mph over a cliff while asleep…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They are playing golf aren't they? Id rather watch them then the guys. You need to drift over to your couch and smoke a bowl.






yeah , but they ain’t playing the Masters

unlike you , maybe playing as a master baiter watching half naked wimmin’ holding stiff irons , short skirts , and swinging

kudos to Tiger going -1 under and finishing tied for 8th


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no
> 
> he started warming up at Augusta last Monday…he has been there all week practicing , recovery therapy , more practice , played the Par 3 Contest on Wednesday
> 
> ...


I am rooting for him. I am sure he has it over most of the field as far as rounds played at Augusta(so he knows the intricacies pretty well)and though his troubles have been self inflicted, we all have our skeletons in the closet. I would bet he would still beat most people on the planet playing with a putter from the tee box to sinking the putt…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Cant Masturbate my arm gets tired. But yes i like seeing hot women play golf. Lets hope the club is stiff because its going to be hell to hit the ball with a flimsy club.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

I stand corrected.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You try going 100 mph over a cliff while asleep…


I wouldn't be stupid enough to do that......Just like chasing blonde white cocktail waitresses in the club house where everybody was watching.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I wouldn't be stupid enough to do that......Just like chasing blonde white cocktail waitresses in the club house where everybody was watching.


While married… to a hot blonde Scandinavian former cocktail waitress(who never has to work a day in her life from that point on)..,


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

I wonder what Jesper Parnevik thinks of Tiger.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

Say , can I do a real seed giveaway without the craziness ,
like guess how many seeds in a container and win 15 seeds?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I wonder what Jesper Parnevik thinks of Tiger.






jesper is a real character eh

my favorite witty jaded golfer is Henrik Stenson…..with his dry humor and timing , he could go on tour and do standup comedy



Jesper


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

^^^^^introduceed that find Scandinavian blonde to Tiger. He hates tiger for what he did to that girl. Personally.. I don't want to sound like a racist.  I don't mind black people I just hate cheaters.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^introduceed that find Scandinavian blonde to Tiger. He hates tiger for what he did to that girl. Personally.. I don't want to sound like a racist.  I don't mind black people I just hate cheaters





oh the drama


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Say , can I do a real seed giveaway without the craziness of one such Canadian?
> 
> like guess how many seeds in a container and win 15 seeds?


Sure,,what are you giving me.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2022)

comeback stories are always great, they even make movies of 'em 

never been a tiger fan but it is wot it is ... you need a hero with a great (?) story to keep fresh blood coming into the sport


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure,,what are you giving me.




most of the time grief.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 9, 2022)

The "Scheff" showing them how it's done.

Too many squares around the numbers for many in the field.  12 & 13 proving tough


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> most of the time grief.


Mean Old Bastard. I'm trying to get Smoke to hook you up with some of that Purple he has.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mean Old Bastard. I'm trying to get Smoke to hook you up with some of that Purple he has.




dude , if you get me hooked up,with some,of those peyote purps you won’t ever have to worry about seeds if I have anything to do with it!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

Africanna said:


> The "Scheff" showing them how it's done.
> 
> Too many squares around the numbers for many in the field.  12 & 13 proving tough




12 and 13 were brutal , especially for Spieth who got bit in the arse aging when he dunked two balls in the water….again.……the poor kid is gonna need years of therapy to get that monkey off his back


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

it’s been a good Masters so far  , not great , but very entertaining 

Woods makes the cut , that n and of itself was a great accomplishment!

Scotty Sheffler is playing on another realm right now and it will be very difficult to catch that thoroughbred unless he has a bad day today or tomorrow and someone else catches fire

the course is getting tougher , greens are drying out and who knows what the wind will do


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , if you get me hooked up,with some,of those peyote purps you won’t ever have to worry about seeds if I have anything to do with it!


They are some beautiful plants for sure. Smoke don’t trust PM for some reason. I didn’t want to give him my personal email and he didn’t want to accept my addy over PM. Said it wasn’t safe. I think he means well tho.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

I am starting to root for Tiger.  Looks like he is walking in pain.  He is playing a smart game.  Mostly staying out of trouble.  Rocky start yesterday though.

Sheffler will come back to the field....things can turn quickly...ask Spieth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah Smoke is a strange bird that's for sure but that fker can grow some dank.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Smoke is a strange bird that's for sure but that fker can grow some dank.


He sure can, I’ve been just enjoying the pics posted. He does a beautiful job with them. Had a little fun with his Canadian waze tho I have to admit I’ve thrown him a couple words to google just for the fun of it


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow , the list of those who missed the cut reads like a who’s who


Spieth
Koepka
DeChambeau
Wolfe
Rose

which makes Tigers accomplishment even more incredible


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

All I can say is you better hit em straight down the middle....no room for error. Target golf at it's finest.

Dechambeau and his distance is trouble on this golf course.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

Tiger is fading...7 over.  Scheffler is minis eleven... beautiful course.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

rough day for a lot of players 

big crowd too

i wonder what the gate receipts will be?  

tickets were running between $1700 and $3000 a day

all that revenue will be good for the players

here is a breakdown of the payouts


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Watching scheduler trying to get that shot out of the woods that was interesting to watxh


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Watching scheduler trying to get that shot out of the woods that was interesting to watxh





For sure! 
Lots of memorable shots from the woods at Augusta through the years!

Scotty is on a big time roll. It will be very difficult to catch him now.

But if anyone can it would be the golfer in 2nd place , the Aussie Cam Smith who is only 3 shots behind.

Anything can happen tomorrow as the course will reach its apex of difficulty , especially the dry greens which will roll like a billiard ball on a slate table.

And then there is Amen Corner where with a little luck a golfer can go birdie , eagle , birdie real fast to pick up 4 strokes on the field.

Should be an entertaining finish unless Scotty catches fire and it’s a runaway.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 10, 2022)

Tiger's limp is getting little more pronounced as the days pass - understandable. Man has guts.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 10, 2022)

I've watched tens of Masters tournaments and this course is playing the stingiest I've seen in a while - giving very little away. Unlikely to change on the final day.

If the "Scheff" holds steady, can't see him losing this one. Stranger things have happened on a golf course though


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

Africanna said:


> I've watched tens of Masters tournaments and this course is playing the stingiest I've seen in a while - giving very little away. Unlikely to change on the final day.
> 
> If the "Scheff" holds steady, can't see him losing this one. Stranger things have happened on a golf course though




for a minute there I though Charl was going to make a run for the lead

John Rahm will be paired with Tiger for the final round today and it should be interesting dynamic between the two


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow I’m not a big golf fan but those two shots out of the sand pit into the hole back to back was a site to see wow


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant Masturbate my arm gets tired. But yes i like seeing hot women play golf. Lets hope the club is stiff because its going to be **** to hit the ball with a flimsy club.


pace your self Brother pace yourself ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

Congratulations to Scotty Scheffler ……this kid has a future in golf

A lot of highlights this year and a great turnout at the gate

Scotty took home a cool $2.7 mil……..not bad for four days work eh


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

Great tournament. I watched every minute.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 11, 2022)

[QUOTE="bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations to Scotty Scheffler ……this kid has a future in golf
> 
> A lot of highlights this year and a great turnout at the gate
> 
> Scotty took home a cool $2.7 mil……..not bad for four days work eh


Consistency throughout a tough golf tournament reaps rewards.  Nicely done Scheff


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2022)

He's a Texas product .. and Tiger tied for the lowest score ever on the Masters .. lol


----------



## Africanna (Apr 11, 2022)

Let's add up all the "bests" and "firsts" achieved and records set by TW shall we - I'm sure that'll raise a chuckle


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2022)

Well the RBC golf tournament is sort of anti climatic after the Masters

nevertheless we will press on until the next Major!

An RBC win still has all the perks to any other PGA event , winning a PGA is like winning the lottery for a golfer 

I am pulling for Spieth , Snedeker , or Justin Thomas for the win

Justin Thomas because I like his caddy , Bones McKay

did you know mens caddies on the PGA on the average make more money than winners of an LPGA event?


----------



## Africanna (Apr 16, 2022)

So much for gender equality being alive and well


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> So much for gender equality being alive and well




me thinks it is more about sponsors and viewership

the women do not bring nearly a fraction of the gate that men do

when the fans start showing up at the LPGA events then so will the sponsors and so will the money

it is not about gender , it is about revenue , pure capitalism that drives the PGA 

what the LPGA needs is a female Tiger Woods to be the catalyst that drives the events

Tiger Woods announcement that he would play the Masters raised the income of the event by $10 million or more

there is not a woman LPGA player who could raise the gate receipts by $10 thousand dollars let alone a few million

show me the money!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

Caddies are paid by the golfers, usually they get a weekly salary plus a %-age of the golfers winnings . The winnings in the PGA are higher than in the LPGA because more viewers means a bigger prize pool. Genders are different(even the kid in Kindergarten Cop knew that). Now if the LPGA starts to allow men to compete like the NCAA does in swimming, you may see viewership rise and thus sponsership and thus prize money. Maybe but probably not. I used to watch NCAA swimming but I will not anymore. If golf goes ‘woke’, I am done with that as well…


----------



## Africanna (Apr 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me thinks it is more about sponsors and viewership
> 
> the women do not bring nearly a fraction of the gate that men do
> 
> ...


Sorry but I'll say it again - gender inequality.
Watching ladies play is not as popular or attractive as watching the men. As a result, the sponsors won't and don't put the same money into the women's game.

As you said - "show me the money". Like it or not, it's what make our world go round


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)

Equal means the same. Nothing in life is equal and never will be(that would be boring if everything was equal/identical). Yes, money goes to men’s sports more than womens sports. That isn’t biology. It is economic. No amount of legislating, sky-screaming, ‘equity-hiring’ or protesting will stop that.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 16, 2022)

It is what it is and I for one enjoy watching both PGA and LPGA tournaments because I enjoy the sport ... and I like the ladies


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> It is what it is and I for one enjoy watching both PGA and LPGA tournaments because I enjoy the sport ... and I like the ladies




me too

there are a few tournaments with both sexes playing

i wish there were more co-ed tourneys 

I like Danielle Kang , Lexi Thompson , and Brooke Henderson


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2022)

Im pulling for Spieth. He is a Texas boy. Who you pulling for Big?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2022)

and the winner is……Spieth!

good to see Jordan get off the snide

this is win number 13 on the Tour and for a kid of 25 , that is phenomenal!

but yeah , I wouldn’t have cared either way because I respect Cantlay , that dude has had a tough row to hoe…just do a little search on him and see what he has had to face in his short life

a other PGA shootout as there were over 10 players wishing 2 shots of each other and anyone could have won today

and what’s next week got in store for us?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2022)

My Texas boy wins. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

This week we travel to New Orleans for the Zurich Classic , an unusual event.

Unusual because it is the only PGA sponsored Team Event of the Year.

The format is best ball and alternate shots.

The first place team gets a little of 1 million bucks each.

Weather is always a challenge in the spring and Louisiana is no exception.

Lets hope we get 4 beautiful spring days for this classic tournament!


FORE!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Foreeeee I play Disc Golf not regular golf I've tried I will drive balls and play putt putt but not going 18 holes searching for a ball. But I'll go smoke some joints and throw discs any day usually can get par


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

Well it’s gonna be a shootout today in New Orleans 

Cantley/Shauffle team is killing it , breaking all kinds of records at -29 under through 3 rounds!

but the South African team of Higgs/Grace are hot on the Americans heels at -24 under

so yeah , roll up a couple of hooters and let’s see who wins the $2 million dollar prize at the Zurich Classic



FORE!


----------



## Africanna (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Well it’s gonna be a shootout today in New Orleans
> 
> Cantley/Shauffle team is killing it , breaking all kinds of records at -29 under through 3 rounds!
> 
> ...


Crazy scores


----------



## Africanna (Apr 27, 2022)

Mexico Open up next.

Abe Ancer will have a ton of support and carry high expectations no doubt.

Tequila!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Mexico Open up next.
> 
> Abe Ancer will have a ton of support and carry high expectations no doubt.
> 
> Tequila!




Yes indeed!

 It would be good for the game if Abe wins!

Odds on favorite is Rahmbo

Lets hope Kuchar pays his caddie a fair cut if he wins….lol


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

So, Rahmbo it was who prevailed.  Close in the end but he'll take it


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

about the only reason I like watching Rahmbo is the anticipation of him blowing up

but yeah , when John is on , he is unbeatable , led the tournament from start to finish , quite impressive

hats off to Aikers win on the PGA Champions Tour and kudos to Marina Alex for grinding out her second win on the LPGA Tour

next up , Wells Fargo Championship 


FORE!


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

Yes indeed. Marina seems a likeable personality.

Lots to look forward to


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes indeed. Marina seems a likeable personality.
> 
> Lots to look forward to




likeable  indeed!

I was rooting for Charley Hull and Lexi Thompson but they never had a chance


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> about the only reason I like watching Rahmbo is the anticipation of him blowing up
> 
> but yeah , when John is on , he is unbeatable , led the tournament from start to finish , quite impressive
> 
> ...


If Rory can carry some of that Masters form into Potomac he might just be in with a shout.

Strong looking field though


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

Africanna said:


> If Rory can carry some of that Masters form into Potomac he might just be in with a shout.
> 
> Strong looking field though





when Rory is on he’s unbeatable 

yeah , the Wells Fargo Championship and the  ATT Byron Nelson are tune ups for the PGA Championship in Tulsa at Southern Hills

the next three weeks are huge money makers!

especially if Tiger plays the Open in 2 weeks


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

Tiger has the look in his facial demeanor at times that he does a wake and bake before the big games ..


----------



## Africanna (May 6, 2022)

Eagle eyes


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2022)

looks like the Aussie Jason Day has a sharp eye the last two days

-10 under and on top of the leaderboard


----------



## Africanna (May 7, 2022)

Indeed.

Many in the know, including the Big Easy, rated Jason highly and expected big things from him the past number of years.  Then he went through a tough time with his mother being ill till her passing, then a back injury.  Only two TT finishes in 2021.

Looks like that may be behind him, given his form in this WF tournament.  He needs the boost that a good finish will give him


----------



## Africanna (May 8, 2022)

Looks like Jason's had his "day" ... and it's not at the top of the leaderboard.  A tight finish may be on the cards


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

Jason petered out and Max Homa got his fourth PGA win and we move on to the next contest , AT&T Byron Nelson Classic and then the second Major of the year , The PGA Championship


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Morning golf addicts...I have been watching hockey.  Will watch the open though.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning golf addicts...I have been watching hockey.  Will watch the open though.





you are not permitted to say the word h o c k e y in the Golf Thread but mentioning the Open is ok

will you watch the Byron Nelson Classic? ….all the addicts will be tuned in


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are not permitted to say the word h o c k e y in the Golf Thread but mentioning the Open is ok
> 
> will you watch the Byron Nelson Classic? ….all the addicts will be tuned in


I will watch some.  I watch the Players, Masters, Open from cover to cover.  I watch most of the British as well.
Avs are gonna win the Stanley.....I hope. No baseball (for what they did to Atlanta) and absolutely NO BASKETBALL (they belong in China)


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I will watch some.  I watch the Players, Masters, Open from cover to cover.  I watch most of the British as well.
> Avs are gonna win the Stanley.....I hope. No baseball (for what they did to Atlanta) and absolutely NO BASKETBALL (they belong in China)


It ain’t gonna be the Bruins. They lost McAvoy due to COVID protocol(like their protocols have ever worked). Hopefully the Cold-vid virus doesn’t wipe out the Stanley Cup. No baseball, basketball or football in my house. Too political. Golf yes. Hockey yes. All other sports no. To satisfy bigsur, insert golf commentary here. Sorry for the thread drift, bigsur. I can’t help myself…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

awesome!

it makes me happy that we have some golf fans in the house

i grew up eating and breathing Dodger baseball

loved football and basketball

no more baseball , football , or basketball , pro stuff….I will still watch a few college hoops 

so yeah , that was like 3-4 yrs ago now and it has only been n the last 15 years that I became addicted to golf

the more I ponder the game , the more amazed I am


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome!
> 
> it makes me happy that we have some golf fans in the house
> 
> ...


Possibly the most difficult sport athletically out there. Micro radians and millimeters make the difference between holing out and going in the water. However with hockey, people deflect a puck traveling close to 100 mph thru the 5 hole of a moving goalie while standing on blades on ice. That is impressive too. Loved playing golf. Not in the cards for me anymore(sadly). Hockey either…


----------



## Africanna (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ...the more I ponder the game , the more amazed I am


... at just how good those ladies and gents are


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

a strong field at the Byron Nelson

i will be rooting for Spieth and JT



+900: Scottie Scheffler
+1300: Justin Thomas
+1800: Xander Schauffele
+2000: Jordan Spieth, Sam Burns
+2200: Dustin Johnson, Will Zalatoris
+2500: Hideki Matsuyama
+2800: Brooks Koepka, Joaquin Niemann
+3300: Tommy Fleetwood
+4000: Aaron Wise, Jason Day, Jhonattan Vegas, Maverick McNealy, Seamus Power, Talor Gooch
+5000: Adam Hadwin, Adam Scott, Alex Noren, Brian Harman, Jason Kokrak, Marc Leishman, Matt Kuchar


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a strong field at the Byron Nelson
> 
> i will be rooting for Spieth and JT
> 
> ...


• +1 billion: oldfogey8


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> • +1 billion: oldfogey8





I will loop for you!


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Avs sweep. On go round 2.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Avs sweep. On go round 2.


Sweeps are good and bad. Good because they get to rest and recover from injury. Bad because time off can dull the teams groove.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

I will gladly take the rest and time to recover.  The road to the Cup is a grind.


----------



## Africanna (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a strong field at the Byron Nelson
> 
> i will be rooting for Spieth and JT
> 
> ...


I'll play and root for Matsuyama and TF


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I will gladly take the rest and time to recover.  The road to the Cup is a grind.


Golf golf golf putt drive chip (playing every other day with a playoff hockey mentality (finish your checks) is certainly a grind) golf golf par eagle birdie birdie birdie…


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

I live on a golf course. Loved the game. Unfortunately I developed tendonitis in both elbows. If I tried to play a round of golf I wouldn't be able to touch my nose tonight.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

The only problem with golf is I suck at it. Could shoot in the 80s on a good day. But never could get any better. That is a hard game once you get to a certain level. I'm pretty good at most hand and eye coordination games and can hold my own against most anybody. But not golf. Makes you really appreciate what those guys can do.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

Africanna said:


> I'll play and root for Matsuyama and TF




my gf loves Tommy…he does good interviews 

my long shot favorite is Will Zalatoris

and I’ve never shot anything in the 80’s….I suck at golf

but in my imagination world I can kick Tigers arse


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

Congratulations to KH Lee for the defense of his title at the AT&T Byron Nelson Tiurnement!

a cool $1.6 million for the Koreans second PGA victory

Jordan finishing a strong second and pocket over $900,000……..not bad for four days work eh


So the Big One is this week , The PGA Championship and there is a lot of drama already

like Tiger Woods arrived in Tulsa yesterday to begin his practice

and the defending champion says he won’t be playing this year cause he is still but-t sore , Mr Phil Mickleson will NOT be playing

moar later , I have corn to plant


----------



## Africanna (May 16, 2022)

Yes, impressive from KH  

Our predictions weren't too bad for a pair of old hackers


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, impressive from KH
> 
> Our predictions weren't too bad for a pair of old hackers




we almost called it eh!

Hideki was so close and so was Jordan

i thought for sure we would have a 3 or 4 way playoff

but when KH made that par save on 17 that was clutch!

o
my next prediction for the PGA Championship?


I’ll get back later on that one!


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

I will be glued to that.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be glued to that.




im coming over then and I’ll bring a tube of Testors airplane glue and we will squirt it into a brown lunch sack and then huff it like it was 1967


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> im coming over then and I’ll bring a tube of Testors airplane glue and we will squirt it into a brown lunch sack and then huff it like it was 1967



Bring your clubs. @pute has a beautiful fairway…


----------



## Africanna (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> im coming over then and I’ll bring a tube of Testors airplane glue and we will squirt it into a brown lunch sack and then huff it like it was 1967



... and puff like it's 2022


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Bring your clubs. @pute has a beautiful fairway…




oh I’ve been over there a few times and I forget which hole it is , but from his backyard I think it’s a 9 iron to the green


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

here are the latest odds on the Championship this weekend in Tulsa




Here’s a list of notables for this week’s PGA Championship:


+1000: Scottie Scheffler
+1300: Jon Rahm
+1400: Justin Thomas
+1600: Jordan Spieth, Collin Morikawa, Rory McIlroy
+2200: Dustin Johnson
+2500: Hideki Matsuyama, Viktor Hovland, Xander Schauffele
+4000: Brooks Koepka, Joaquin Niemann, Sam Burns
+6000: Tiger Woods
+9000: Bryson DeChambeau
+17500: Rickie Fowler



I am still picking Will Zalatores as the long shot underdog

otherwise my money is on Spieth


----------



## Africanna (May 17, 2022)

Tiger and Rory grouped together should make for some interesting natter between them.

This one's wide open imho - I'll stay with Matsu and add RM with Charl as the longshot pick


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Tiger and Rory grouped together should make for some interesting natter between them.
> 
> This one's wide open imho - I'll stay with Matsu and add RM with Charl as the longshot pick



good choices

yeah , wouldnt it be great if Tiger was mic‘d up and we got to hear their trash talking?

Tiger grouped with Justin Thomas would also be another good conversation to listen in on

i like your pick of Charl , he is on a good run and if things somehow click for him , look out

might as well throw in King Louie as a long shot 

I can’t believe DeChanbeau is even listed , he just had surgery on his hand for crying out loud…..I predict Bryson will not even make the cut

Dustin Johnson is overdue , big time…I wouldn’t mind if he pulled it off just so I can see more photos of his lovely bride to be , the Great Gretzkys daughter


----------



## Africanna (May 18, 2022)

Yes, overdue for sure.

As for that wife ... I'll leave it there


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2022)

didn’t take long for Bryson DeChambeau to withdraw

i think he just wanted the tv attention

itmwould be something if his replacement alternate Denny McCarthy won


she is gorgeous


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, overdue for sure.
> 
> As for that wife ... I'll leave it there
> View attachment 297263


He could do better


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He could do better


Be nice


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Be nice


Wait is That you


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Dang I'd do you too LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Just messing around


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Your one of Us now , so I had to make you feel welcome LOL


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Zalatoris looks good.


----------



## Africanna (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Zalatoris looks good.


Because he is good.

Numerous TT finishes the last two years.  Can't be too long before he's due for something big


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Tiger can barely swing a club and walks with a distinct limp.  Poor guy is gonna have a hard time getting through this.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 19, 2022)

LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here are the latest odds on the Championship this weekend in Tulsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rory ran out of gas

No. 1 in the world?………gone
No. 2 in the world?………gone


now was it who picked Zalatoris as a long shot underdog?

now if the rookie can hold on it will be an epic win for the ages


----------



## Africanna (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ...now was it who picked Zalatoris as a long shot underdog?



Probably just some old wannabe superforecaster


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Rory ran out of gas
> 
> No. 1 in the world?………gone
> No. 2 in the world?………gone
> ...



i lied

No.2 is still playing , Jon Rahmbo


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

If you're not watching the PGA you're missing out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

Someone just yelled ‘Let’s ho Brandon’!


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

I was entertained...even though my horse finished second.   Drama right up to the end...you golfers must be boating today.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

Congratulations JT!

my dark horse almost pulled it off!

a classic tournament


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations JT!
> 
> my dark horse almost pulled it off!
> 
> a classic tournament


You folks got me to watch a bit of it. It will always blow my mind how these pro’s shape shots with such precision. A game of microradians, micrometers and instinct.


----------



## Africanna (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations JT!
> 
> my dark horse almost pulled it off!
> 
> a classic tournament


Yes, good calls guys.

All told, our predictions weren't too bad again but what a finish!  Great armchair viewing - gave me ample reason to get to sample the latest harvest of MG


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, good calls guys.
> 
> All told, our predictions weren't too bad again but what a finish!  Great armchair viewing - gave me ample reason to get to sample the latest harvest of MG




great finish indeed!

what was Thomas , 4 shots back with 9  to play!?……remarkable comeback!

how was that sample of MG?……..(what is MG again , I know it’s not Miracle Grow lol)


----------



## Africanna (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> great finish indeed!
> 
> what was Thomas , 4 shots back with 9  to play!?……remarkable comeback!
> 
> how was that sample of MG?……..(what is MG again , I know it’s not Miracle Grow lol)


It was very good thanks and should be excellent from about another month or so onwards.  Looking forward to the cob cure too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> It was very good thanks and should be excellent from about another month or so onwards
> View attachment 297771







some of the best herb I ever had was Malawi


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

I do feel sorry for Pereira.  Double boggie on 18!   Couldn't take the pressure.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I do feel sorry for Pereira.  Double boggie on 18!   Couldn't take the pressure.




Hooray for Chile!



that is one of the many wonderful facets of the game of golf , over 90% of the game is played in the space between one’s ears

playing golf is the ultimate sport

the golfer must call penalties on themselves no matter who is watching

a game of integrity 

a golfer does not face any opposition other than themselves

playing golf is the ultimate test in any athletic competition and it is all played out in one’s mind

Pereira will learn and he will win a PGA event if not one of the Majors

he grew up and played golf with his buddy Jaquiem Neiman 



Jaquiems reaction when Mito double bogeyed 18








golf buds


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 23, 2022)

Van de Velde style collapse…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

Ok we are off again !

this time it’s the Charles Schwab Tournament and a lot of the big shooters will be there , even JT after winning the Open

the winners of the previous week usually take off the following week to roll around in all the dough they just won

but not JT or Zalatores , they are right back in the saddle and wouldn’t it be cool if they ended up in another playoff?

yeah , my money is on Scottie Scheffler the No.1 player in the world…he should be fired up after missing the cut last week 

my pick for the long shot is South African Garrick Higgo…..there are 3 other SA players this tournament so they are well represented , I wish King Louie was playing

my sentimental pick is Brandt Snedeker

i also will keep my eye on Kevin Na , Ricky Fowler , Colin Morikawa


FORE!


----------



## Africanna (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ok we are off again !
> 
> this time it’s the Charles Schwab Tournament and a lot of the big shooters will be there , even JT after winning the Open
> 
> ...


With so much dough and those hot wives to roll around with, who can blame them for not wanting to get out and play!

That sounds like a confident pick.

Scheff seems to struggle at this course so I'll leave him out of my selection and go with Dan Berger and JS to battle it out with Tommy F as an outside pick and keep my eye on 18 others


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

I thought about Fleetwood , he is due for a win

should be an excellent tournament


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

some Colonial info on this week’s tournament 




*Major star power *
If you're looking for an encore of last week's PGA Championship, you may be in luck. 

Two of last week's contenders, Will Zalatoris and Mito Pereira, who both were a hair short of claiming the Wanamaker Trophy, will be looking for vengeance at Colonial. 

Plus, some of the game's most notable names, such as Jordan Spieth, (who was runner-up at Colonial to Jason Kokrak last year), Collin Morikawa, Sam Burns, Viktor Hovland and world No. 1 Scottie Scheffler will look for a bounce back week after a lackluster PGA. 

All eyes, however, will be on the most recent major champion, Justin Thomas, who's looking to become the first player to win a major and again the following week since Tiger Woods in 2006 (PGA/WGC-Bridgestone Invitational). 

Full-field tee times from Charles Schwab Challenge

*History class *
The Charles Schwab Challenge at Colonial is the longest-running non-major annually contested at the same course.

Ben Hogan won the tournament's first two editions and got his 64th and final Tour win at Colonial in 1959. The Texan has the most wins at Colonial (five) — the course is often referred to as “Hogan’s Alley” — and is the last to successfully defend a title there (1952, '53). Of any active Tour event, it has the longest back-to-back winner drought. 

Along with Hogan, the tournament has crowned top-flight champions such as Sam Snead, Arnold Palmer, Jack Nicklaus, Lee Trevino, Tom Watson, Phil Mickelson and Spieth. 

Colonial's history, though, goes beyond its past champions.

It hosted the 1941 U.S. Open — the first time the championship was held in the south. The '91 U.S. Women's Open was also played there. At the '03 Charles Schwab, Annika Sorenstam became the first woman to compete in a Tour event in 50-plus years. And in 2020, the tournament was the first after the Tour was forced into a 13-week lull due to COVID-19.  

*A Texas-sized prize *
This week's champion won't just take home the winner's trophy, a lump sum of cash and a tartan jacket, but they'll also pimp their ride, receiving a 1979 Firebird.

In 2019, the first year Charles Schwab sponsored the event, Kevin Na, that year's champion, was presented with a 1973 Dodge Challenger, which he gave to his caddie.

No vehicle was awarded to 2020 winner Daniel Berger due to COVID. However, last year, Texas native Kokrak took home a 1946 Dodge Power Wagon. 

"I've probably got about 550 miles on it now," Kokrak said Tuesday ahead of his title defense. "Picked my son up from school in it the day I left for the Byron Nelson, so driving up to the school, everybody is like — they knew I was coming. They didn't know I was going to do it and drive the truck, but they were like, I can hear you coming in that thing. 

"It's pretty funny, people will stop in like the middle of the road when I'm stopped at a stop sign and take pictures of it, and you get the thumbs up all the time from the road crews and whoever is watching. It's been a really fun thing. Our Christmas card with me and my family was all based around the truck."


----------



## Africanna (May 30, 2022)

The Scheff will be happy with his performance - seems to have got that monkey off his back.

Good call Big and not bad predictions all round - 2nd and 7th.

Now for Muirfield.  My pennies are on Rory and Matsu with Beau Hossler as a rank outsider.  Sentimental pick is Chris Bez


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2022)

Scotty is in a zone and if he continues , he will be atop the leaderboard on the weekend.

We do get lucky with our picks for sure.

For example . The field for this weeks Memorial tournament is 120 invitees.

Any one of those 120 players has the potential to win the tournament if they get on a hot streak.

My pick this week is Jordan Spieth. 

Jason Day a strong second.

Long shot pick Marc Leishman.

Sam Burns? He was off my radar 100%.

Oh yeah. The winner this week pockets a cool $2.160 million.


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Not many golf fans here....actually not many sports fans at all.  Off topic...Avs on my tube tonight.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 3, 2022)

Matsu dq'd for marking a club - bummer


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Matsu dq'd for marking a club - bummer




yeah that was odd..Hideki is probably one of the most honest and respectful golfers on tour……if he wanted to cheat , he would have put some clear acrylic on the face of his driver , not white fingernail polish

my longshot did not make the cut , Leishman is out….should have went with Zalatores again lol

Good choice on picking Rory , he looks dialed in

moving day today , let’s see who is hot and who is not


----------



## Africanna (Jun 5, 2022)

Rory was hitting those iron shots like silk until he went into neutral on Sat.
The field will have to go some to catch Billy Ho who's looking like he has one hand on that $2.16M


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep yep , it is Billy’s tournament to win or lose

it is a race for 2nd Place now

in other golf news , Michelle Wie announced her retirement from the LPGA

i was hoping she would make a comeback but I see after her marriage and a new baby , she has other priorities

she is married to Jerry West’s son…….so money is no issue lol


----------



## Africanna (Jun 5, 2022)

The lovely Lee Minjee looks to have it all wrapped up in the Ladies Open.

Lexi struggled with the course and her iron shots


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

Good golf all around!

RBC is up next , the Canadian Open lol , eh

Dustin Johnson used to be sponsored by RBC but since he joined the LIV RBC dropped his sponsorship

A lot of controversy around the LIV and PGA

i wish the money handlers would just leave the freaking politics out of golf , geeze 

so yeah , we will be looking at the RBC to find out who is hot going into another Major , The US Open

and guess who did NOT qualify for the Open?…of all golfers , Ricky Fowler did not make the cut….sad day for Ricky , I don’t know what happened to his game other than he just got married….…hmmmmmmm


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good golf all around!
> 
> RBC is up next , the Canadian Open lol , eh
> 
> ...


It's a funny old game all right!  

I guess we can forgive Ricky for having his attention elsewhere for now.

Our forecasts were a bit more than off last week.  I'll check the field out and see if I can make less of a fool of myself with the Canadian Open, all in the name of fun (he justified, lol)


----------



## Africanna (Jun 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Dustin Johnson used to be sponsored by RBC but since he joined the LIV RBC dropped his sponsorship
> 
> A lot of controversy around the LIV and PGA


Yes, LIV has put the cat amongst the pigeons and the PGA is understandably more than a bit  concerned.  Top players are piling into LIV.
It's always about the moolah and this could affect PGA sponsorships.
Threatening the players that they won't play Ryder Cup is not the way to go imo.
I'm a free enterpriser and believe that competition is good and that people have a right to choose their respective paths.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, LIV has put the cat amongst the pigeons and the PGA is understandably more than a bit  concerned.  Top players are piling into LIV.
> It's always about the moolah and this could affect PGA sponsorships.
> Threatening the players that they won't play Ryder Cup is not the way to go imo.
> I'm a free enterpriser and believe that competition is good and that people have a right to choose their respective paths.




agree 100% , why shouldn’t golfers be free agents?

golf is their job and the golfers will want the best pay for their work , nothing wrong with that in my book

but yeah , LIV has shook up the PGA and if the PGA wants to stay competitive they better step up their game

this is golf not politics


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

Greedy mafioso types are the new PGA peeps ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow I am behind on my picks for the RBC

it is difficult to not pick Sheffler so he is my No 1 pick to win

if I had another pick it would be Justin Thomas

my long shot pick?

I am gonna have to go with a Cinderella pick , a hometown favorite in Canada , three golfers as a matter of fact , Mackenzie Hughes , Adam Hadwin , or Nick Taylor


FORE!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

The PGA just pulled a totalitarian move by pulling PGA membership of any golfer playing in the LIV. This is ugly.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Wow I am behind on my picks for the RBC
> 
> it is difficult to not pick Sheffler so he is my No 1 pick to win
> 
> ...


Likewise.

The Scheff is too good to leave out of a pick BUT I still like the Irish lad, Mr Mac to be followed by Shane Lowry. 

Tyrrell Hatton is the longshot pick for me.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 9, 2022)

This LIV business has now turned nasty with the PGA suspending all players involved in LIV.  Players are being labelled as selfish, self serving individuals who are only concerned about money and who are destroying their reputations.

Unless they've committed some serious misdemeanor, their reputations remain intact imo - why on earth would they be destroyed by choosing to play LIV?

This sounds like "jealousy makes you nasty" talk coming from the very organisation established to further the interest of players and ultimately the game.

The era of free agency in golf has arrived and the PGA is now throwing its toys out of the cot - why?  Is it because they can't deal with losing total control? Or is it because it's Saudi backed?
I have not read of players slaying the PGA.

Either way, it's early days and LIV must be granted it's right to an opportunity.  Whether or not it turns out a success remains to be seen.

No organisation or individual is ever bigger than the game.  Hoping it gets sorted sooner rather than later


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

I hope golf isn't going down the tubes. I guess the payouts aren't good enough....while the average American struggle's to buy food and gas.  There is still Hockey.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I hope golf isn't going down the tubes. I guess the payouts aren't good enough....while the average American struggle's to buy food and gas.  There is still Hockey.


I heard Canada is going to be outlawing Hockey Sticks
They can be confused as a rifle if held just right


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I hope golf isn't going down the tubes. I guess the payouts aren't good enough....while the average American struggle's to buy food and gas.  There is still Hockey.


Your Av’s are killin’ it! The Lightning are pretty tough to beat in the Finals(every freaking year it seems)…


----------



## Africanna (Jun 11, 2022)

Charl!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Charl!




a cool 4 million for Charl


----------



## Africanna (Jun 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a cool 4 million for Charl


Seems so easy


----------



## Africanna (Jun 13, 2022)

So 1st and 8th place make for improved predictions in the Canadian Open.

The battle with LIV continues


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

well it’s time for another Major , the US Open

i just can’t focus on who I think will win and I thinks it’s because of the drama with LIV

in a way , I hope someone in the LIV wins the Open

like DJ , DeChambeau , King Louie , Pat Reed , Kevin Na , or even Sergio as much as I dislike him

so yeah , all the Big Shooters will be there and so will a lot of the up and coming cuter Hall of Famers , it is going to be a tough call

so with that said , I am gonna have to sleep on it one more day before I make my pics

FORE right!!


----------



## Africanna (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well it’s time for another Major , the US Open
> 
> i just can’t focus on who I think will win and I thinks it’s because of the drama with LIV
> 
> ...


Always enjoy the Majors because they can produce some very enjoyable moments and a few surprising results - remember Michael Campbell in 2005, damn!

Our man King (Shrek) Louis and Charl are big buddies and as a compatriot, it would be nice to see him do something in the Open but he's been quite a bit off the boil.  That said, I'll join you on the fence for now because I've not really had time to give this one much thought. 

I do hope, for the sake of the game, that LIV & the PGA can at least start talking to each other.  It's golf for goodness sake.

Enjoyed the Sergio comment


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Always enjoy the Majors because they can produce some very enjoyable moments and a few surprising results - remember Michael Campbell in 2005, damn!
> 
> Our man King (Shrek) Louis and Charl are big buddies and as a compatriot, it would be nice to see him do something in the Open but he's been quite a bit off the boil.  That said, I'll join you on the fence for now because I've not really had time to give this one much thought.
> 
> ...





memorable and enjoyable indeed! 

and with LIV added to the mix , this Major has a recipe that may top all others

I need to brush up on my rules for who is in and who is out at the Majors because I do not understand why Charl is not in

But yes I agree with you ,a win by King Louie would be awesome!….couldn’t happen to a nicer human being 

I watched an interview by David Feherty with Louie and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Louie really came off as a genuine person and I loved how he feels comfortable on a tractor. He came across as a farmer at heart and only golfs as a hobby.

So yeah , the Afrikaners are well represented at the US Open

-Brandon Grace
-Shaun Norris………had to look him up
-Erik von Rooyen
-King Louie

and in my opinion a few others should be there , like 

-Coetzee
-de Jong
-The Big Easy Ernie Els
-Goosen 
-Trevor Immelman  

lots of talent comes out of South Africa , led by Gary Player and Nick Price


and in closing , yes I agree , let us hope LIV and PGA can somehow make peace and figure out how to work together to continue to build on the greatness of the game and put politics aside


----------



## Africanna (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> memorable and enjoyable indeed!
> 
> and with LIV added to the mix , this Major has a recipe that may top all others
> 
> ...


Yes, it's nice to see them doing well - happy and sad if you know what I mean.  Some wonderful golfers and some genuinely good guys with their feet firmly on the ground, not forgetting grand daddy Bobby Locke.
Some of them have left SA for good and others still have farms here - Ernie has a beautiful wine farm, Gary still breeds horses, and Shrek loves a tractor and plough, and there's a few more.  Nick's a gentleman to his bones.  Wonder if any of them partake in a bit of weed? lol 

I'll call the 2 R's Rahm and Rory as my pick with Will Z and the Scheff to follow and Lowry as the outsider.   You know who the sentimental goes to


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, it's nice to see them doing well - happy and sad if you know what I mean.  Some wonderful golfers and some genuinely good guys with their feet firmly on the ground, not forgetting grand daddy Bobby Locke.
> Some of them have left SA for good and others still have farms here - Ernie has a beautiful wine farm, Gary still breeds horses, and Shrek loves a tractor and plough, and there's a few more.  Nick's a gentleman to his bones.  Wonder if any of them partake in a bit of weed? lol
> 
> I'll call the 2 R's Rahm and Rory as my pick with Will Z and the Scheff to follow and Lowry as the outsider.   You know who the sentimental goes to




some excellent golf and golf history linked to the RSA

there have been some awful reports going around about the plight of the rural farmers in RSA and I hope they are false and the golfer farmers are all ok

excellent choices!

Rahm if , big if , he gets off to a good start…otherwise his strong Spaniard emotions can get the best of him

Rory is on a roll but I wonder if he peaked to early and will not have the gas to even make the cut?……that is my dark prediction , Mcilroy Misses Cut

Zalatores is so hungry , he may pull it off on this World Stage

Sheff is a solid pick and on my Top 3

Xander Shauffle is my No. 2

drumroll

No. 1 Jordan Spieth


FORE RIGHT!


----------



## Africanna (Jun 16, 2022)

Most of those reports are unfortunately true.  Farmers are still being murdered on their properties with the govt doing very little in the form of offering protection.  Gruesome is all I can say.

Many farmers, mostly Afrikaners, have been offered good deals from countries like Zambia and even the Congo and a large number have accepted.  Others have been snapped up by the US, Aus and NZ . 

We are in the process of trying to sell our property that's been in the family for 200 years but potential buyers are understandably reluctant.  Our province (Western Cape) is well run by the opposition and remains relatively safe.

Although on a precipice, it's still an amazing country and my family that are still here enjoy a good life.  

The irony of it is in the quote below:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I watched Happy Gilmore the other night and laughed my ass off. 
I remember right after that movie came out me and a couple buddies went to the driving range and was trying to drive the ball the way he did. Believe it or not,,every once in a while you would connect good and that fking ball went flying way down the range. Problem is trying to hit it straight.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched Happy Gilmore the other night and laughed my ass off.
> I remember right after that movie came out me and a couple buddies went to the driving range and was trying to drive the ball the way he did. Believe it or not,,every once in a while you would connect good and that fking ball went flying way down the range. Problem is trying to hit it straight.


Right.  One or two decent shots can make all the difference


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched Happy Gilmore the other night and laughed my ass off.
> I remember right after that movie came out me and a couple buddies went to the driving range and was trying to drive the ball the way he did. Believe it or not,,every once in a while you would connect good and that fking ball went flying way down the range. Problem is trying to hit it straight.


First time I tried a Happy Gilmore shot, I was playing with some new coworkers and I nailed it off the fairway. Didn’t try it again though they kept suggesting it. I knew it was a lucky shot and didn’t want to detract from the myth. I beat the crap out of them anyway. They sucked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Was pretty cool nailing that shot wasnt it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Was pretty cool nailing that shot wasnt it?


You know it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I hit some pretty good ones that day and a bunch of shitty ones. Course it was a driving range. Ppl next to use was laughing their asses off watching us.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hit some pretty good ones that day and a bunch of shitty ones. Course it was a driving range. Ppl next to use was laughing their asses off watching us.


All in the name of fun I guess.
If I had to be concerned about people watching me on a golf course I'd never play the game or go to a driving range.
"What's your handicap?
"Er, golf!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

No handicap. I walk just fine thank you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

MJ Daufee from the RSA is on top of the leaderboard this morning


----------



## Africanna (Jun 17, 2022)

Can you Adam & Eve that?  Who would have thought?  Even the FBI, KGB and MI6 don't know his first name/s... and that shot from the hospitality area!! That will go down as one of the biggest of recent times.  Sh!t a brick.  Can't see him hanging in there but go MJ !!
FORE


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

MJ is fading after a 78 yesterday…but it was glorious for a day!

it is going to be a horse race to the finish today with 10players writhing 4 shots of each other

and this course is playing so difficult that a golfer can drop 4 shots with a couple double bogeys in 10 minutes

so yeah , my picks are off the radar but Africanna may have a winner in young Zalatores


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Scheffler looks pretty good. Love the digital shit they use nowadays. Cool as h.ell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Getting very interesting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

If your not watching your missing a really good game. Could go into overtime. That doesn't happen a lot in golf.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Congratulations M.Fitzpatrick , we’ll played!

ya gotta feel bad for Sweet Will

but his day will come

what is this , his 3 rd runner up in a Major!?….


good call Africanna!


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

I enjoyed every minute.  Great drama.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

well , guess who is behind in reporting the golf news?

so yeah , here we go , John Deere Classic

limited field , many of the big shooters are taking a week off or else they are playing the LIV tournament in Oregon..

with that said , my pick is Aussie Jason Day

sentimental favorite is Brandt Snedeker

the LIV is for real and the PGA is gonna have to join arms with them to unify the game of golf

otherwise it is a clusterfvck


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

LIV has a huge money supply ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> LIV has a huge money supply ..




so does PGA and it’s just as dirty as Saudi money


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

yep

Met Lee Trevino in the late 80s .. he enjoyed to talk about the monies


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> yep
> 
> Met Lee Trevino in the late 80s .. he enjoyed to talk about the monies


I used to be a walking scorekeeper at the Greater Hartford Open back in the day. The nicest golfer I met was Fuzzy Zoeller(Mark O’Meara was a close second). He was great with the spectators and introduced himself to me before his round. Back then there wasn’t a single ego maniac that I encountered. I suspect things have changed. It is all about the money these days which is sad. There don’t seem to be as many ambassadors of the sport anymore. Still enjoy watching golf but the comraderie seems absent. Watching from inside the ropes, those men are incredible athletes. Their mishits usually land where my ‘nice shots’ would.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2022)

Congratulations Brandon Grace 

won a cool $4 million for 3 days work on the LIV Tour

meanwhile , JT Poston wins $1.2 million for four days work , PGA Tour

i see lots of litigation between players vs PGA and LIV vs PGA


amidst all the controversy , I am looking forward to the Open at St Andrews , one of my favorite courses


----------



## Africanna (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

my money is on Sweet Will Zalatores for the Open win

of course TW is my sentimental pick

and just for schits and giggles , I hope an LIV player wins , like Reed , or DJ , or DeChambeau , or King Louie , lots of good choices!

and I think the senior golfers who previously won the Open , they get to come back for life , we have washed up players like David Duval and John Daly , why they don’t do he honorable thing and bow out , take a curtain call , and give one of the younger qualifiers a chance , because those seniors do not have a chance in hades of making the cut , let alone win

end of rant , moar later


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

DeChambeau has a cameo appearance on The Terminal List on Amazon. It is a pretty intense show if you have not seen it. It is very patriotic and frankly I am surprised it is even on Amazon.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

I am with Big.   I don't enjoy the British near as much as I do the other majors .....time change doesn't help.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I am with Big.   I don't enjoy the British near as much as I do the other majors .....time change doesn't help.


Come along old chap! What the devil's wrong with you darned ungrateful Americans.
I can't stomach this idle chatter - time to leave you


----------



## Africanna (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my money is on Sweet Will Zalatores for the Open win
> 
> of course TW is my sentimental pick
> 
> ...


It's a tough call for sure and I too would love to see something different happen - just to shove one up the R&A.

As for those overweight and overaged space occupiers, couldn't agree more.  The problem with many ageing top sports people is knowing when to bow out and do the right thing - not many get it right first time and without making fools of themselves.

I'll go with DJ, Cam Smith and RM as my top picks.  Rahm as my long shot with the King as my sentimental


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Pretty good golf tournament all things said and done. Congratulations to Cameron Smith brilliant round.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Awesome finish!

I am chuffed for Smith and I take delight in Rory’s loss…hahahaha!


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

You feel the same as me.  Hoping for a play off when smith got that eagle on 18.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Good ending.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> You feel the same as me.  Hoping for a play off when smith got that eagle on 18.




that was a righteous eagle!…a million dollar difference between a 2nd and 3rd place finish

but yeah , the Europeans dominated taking four of the top five spots

the LIV Ambassadors made a good showing with DJ and Bryson finishing in the Top Ten

Dylan F. of South Africa was the RSA’s top finisher at tied for 28th

my Guy Will also finished tied for 28


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Will is my guy.....to quote you...."spare me the details".


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rory choked , plain and simple

whereas Smith was clutch , made the right shots when he needed to

the PGA has made Rory their poster child……big mistake….his ego is to obnoxious , he bad mouths other golfers , not ambassador material

Jordan Spieth would be a better choice and I predict Jordan will surpass Rory on wins

so yeah , this is an exciting time for the game of golf


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

I hope you're right. Golf and hockey are the only sports I have to watch now. Might dabble in the NFL but I hate myself for it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

I’m so done with the nfl and mlb and basketball…….done

if golf goes political , I’ll be done with it too


i May have to look into professional Croquet  , ping pong , and badminton


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I watch the new USFL. No kneeling and better rules. They don't make the big money either. It's over for this yr though.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that was a righteous eagle!…a million dollar difference between a 2nd and 3rd place finish
> 
> but yeah , the Europeans dominated taking four of the top five spots
> 
> ...


I got a call right for once - first, third and T6.

Checking the scoreboard, Dean Burmeister was SA's best finisher tied for 11th.  Good last two days for him.

Enjoyable to watch


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

Africanna said:


> I got a call right for once - first, third and T6.
> 
> Checking the scoreboard, Dean Burmeister was SA's best finisher tied for 11th.  Good last two days for him.
> 
> Enjoyable to watch




congratulations!

and thanks for the correction on Dean , I just overlooked it


so the rumors out there are that C.Smith is signing up with LIV , it is the Aussie connection with Greg Norman that is supposed to be the big influence on the change

Adam Scott and Jason Day might also sign up with LIV , maybe all the Aussies will sign

this will all end up in the Courts


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Pretty soon there won't be anything left for us to old farts to watch but politics. All the other shows are for the woke crowd.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Pretty soon there won't be anything left for us to old farts to watch but politics. All the other shows are for the woke crowd.




I like to watch Alex Jones once in awhile


----------



## muggles (Jul 18, 2022)

I like to watch Biggy walk around with a pot on his head!  For the good times!


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Where is Big?  Probably in Denver chasing the ladies of. the night on Colfax.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

muggles said:


> I like to watch Biggy walk around with a pot on his head!  For the good times!




is that really you muggles?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

now where were we?

~clears throat~

so yeah , Henrik Stenson just won the LIV tournament at Bedminster political name Golf Course

the cool thing was Henrik just announced he signed a contract with LIV and was promptly suspended by the PGA and kicked off the Ryder Cup as the European Captain

Henrik wanted to Captain the Ryder Team and would have done a good job

but the PGA said noooooooo

how stoopid

anyway , over on the PGA tour , Tony Finau won the RocketMortgage Classic , his second win in a row

but yeah , the field was very weak with JT ,Rahm , Scotty , Rory , and Spieth all on summer vacation

the field at the LIV event was stronger than the PGA

my guess is that the PGA better sit down with LIV and work something out before the PGA turns into the Korn Ferry Tour


----------



## Africanna (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ... the field at the LIV event was stronger than the PGA
> 
> my guess is that the PGA better sit down with LIV and work something out before the PGA turns into the Koran Ferry Tour


Yes, absolutely agree. I said it too, they need to do it for the sake of the game but it would appear that some regard themselves higher than that right now.

I watched the LIV tournament and enjoyed it - decent crowd too.  Well done Henrik!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Yes, absolutely agree. I said it too, they need to do it for the sake of the game but it would appear that some regard themselves higher than that right now.
> 
> I watched the LIV tournament and enjoyed it - decent crowd too.  Well done Henrik!




yep , the LIV coverage was great after watching the PGA and all those commercials

zero commercials of LIV tv!
none
nada

pure coverage of ALL the players , especially those in contention

can I say it again?
No commercials!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Aug 8, 2022)

Golfing in Africa - does it get any better than this?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2022)

Cameron Smith to lead if not win in Memphis this weekend .. you gotta love him


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Cameron Smith to lead if not win in Memphis this weekend .. you gotta love him



good prediction but that two shot penalty took the wind out of his sails

the trophy is in Will Zalatores hand

there is so much golf going on that it is difficult to keep up , especially the LIV drama

stay tuned


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

LIV and PGA .. is like the beginning of the NFL, .. AFL vs NFL


----------



## Africanna (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good prediction but that two shot penalty took the wind out of his sails
> 
> the trophy is in Will Zalatores hand
> 
> ...


Yes, and Wil it is who finally prevails to win a bizarre play-off


----------



## Patwi (Aug 24, 2022)

the No. 1 seed starts out at 10-under par and with a two-shot lead before the first tee shot on Thursday  .. money's on Scheffler's play


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

for sure Scotty is the odds on favorite to win about $25 million

 but yeah , PGA announced new changes to the Tour which puts more money in the players pockets


----------



## Patwi (Aug 25, 2022)

like $500K just for showing up with no play


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> like $500K just for showing up with no play




I never saw that deal

 but yeah , the PGA is changing for the good thanks to people like Norman , Mickleson 

here is an example of a good change ……a lot of the players travel across the country in their cars for tournaments

they practice on Tuesday and Wednesday and start play on Thursday 

if the player misses the cut on Friday , they go home , NO pay

all the traveling , gas , motels , food , the player pays out of their pockets

what other job does a person spend about four days on without NO guarantee of a paycheck?

well that’s about to change , there will be a $5000 dollar stipend to ALL players who miss the cut to cover travel expenses

a lot of good changes to benefit the Players

thanks LIV


----------



## Patwi (Aug 25, 2022)

Well money makes one happy fer sure ... maybe I misplaced a word in the $500K from East Lake  .. Will Zalatoris had to withdraw with a bad back and will get last-place money of $500,000.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Well money makes one happy fer sure ... maybe I misplaced a word in the $500K from East Lake  .. Will Zalatoris had to withdraw with a bad back and will get last-place money of $500,000.




gotcha…thanks for clearing that up

i would rather see the players get the money rather than the board members of the PGA


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

I would bet good money China is behind the whole thing


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would bet good money China is behind the whole thing
> View attachment 307092


----------



## Africanna (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gotcha…thanks for clearing that up
> 
> i would rather see the players get the money rather than the board members of the PGA
> 
> ...


H€ll yes. But me sniffs more than a bit of PGA trying to be generous.   A counter to LIV perhaps?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Africanna said:


> H€ll yes. But me sniffs more than a bit of PGA trying to be generous.   A counter to LIV.




exactly

and then there is the Tiger and Rory Show coming soon to a coliseum near you





TMRW Sports -- a business venture spearheaded by Tiger Woods and Rory McIlroy -- announced Wednesday the creation of a new technology-focused golf league in partnership with the PGA Tour. The TGL will be the latest league to try and gain a foothold in the world of golf as it aims to modernize both the viewing and playing experience for fans and players alike.










						Tiger Woods, Rory McIlroy to launch tech-based golf league in 2024 as complement to PGA Tour schedule
					

Virtual venues with primetime showdowns will be hallmarks of the new league




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 307094


No


----------



## Africanna (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> and then there is the Tiger and Rory Show coming soon to a coliseum near you
> 
> ...


Never saw that - thanks for the link.

I'm actually not surprised.  A number of sporting codes have embarked on this type of successful money spinning venture many years ago - IPL (cricket), rugby, tennis and even more recently, swimming.

The world's your oyster when you have money and a bit of clout


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Did you see that Sam Burns shot? Chipped straight up in the air,hit the pole and dropped in the hole.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Good game going.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

If Rory wins we will never hear the end of it

just ask Rory  , he will tell you how good he is

spoiled kid with a big ego


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

Congratulations to Paula Reto for her first LPGA win woman's PGA Championship 

some great golfers out of RSA


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, she held on for a good win - happy for her.  We need good news here in sunny SA


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 8, 2022)

Saw Tiger when he was a Kid on the TV Show "That's Incredible", he was great even then! I Loved Playing until I took it in College, after the instructor found out I was Left Handed but Playing Right Handed, she told me..."I NEVER want to see you use another Right Handed Club! After that I couldn't get a Ball off the Ground, and Quit. Was the Best in the Class before that, a LOT better then she was, Haven't played since, but still love watching it. Makes me mad all over again, I was a good Player, we had a Par 9 Course some friends owned a few miles from home we'd be there or Playing Tennis every day! Loved Both & Miss my Friends!


----------



## kevinn (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 308219





that was such a good joke that it needed repeating


----------



## kevinn (Sep 9, 2022)

Sorry about that !!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

Stoner


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

meanwhile , Lexi Thompson is teeing it off this weekend

polr Rory has a stomach ache from having to look at the LIV golfers at the BMW Classic


----------



## Africanna (Sep 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> meanwhile , Lexi Thompson is teeing it off this weekend
> 
> polr Rory has a stomach ache from having to look at the LIV golfers at the BMW Classic
> 
> ...


Tee off baby, papa's watchin' ya.

Saw a docu on her the other day - what a lovely lady she is -  in so many ways.

Rory has turned out a royal [email protected]


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Tee off baby, papa's watchin' ya.
> 
> Saw a docu on her the other day - what a lovely lady she is -  in so many ways.
> 
> Rory has turned out a royal [email protected]





i can’t believe she is still single

my guess is she and Bryson DeChambeau will be a couple


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2022)

Consistency ensured a nice win for Cam S and a cool 2 Bar in the bank.

Charl and the King had a good one too


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)

that was a really good three days of golf……all golf , NO commercials 

good to see Cam walk away with the trophy and a cool $4 million

LIV will be in Thailand in two weeks

i lost interest in this weekends PGA tournament won by Max Homa when Willett 3 putted for a bogey from inside 4’ feet….big time choke


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

So the tournament at Sanders Farm is so boring that I actually like the LPGA more

Then there is the European Dunhill Tournement , it is a little more interesting

but what I am looking forward to is the LIV event in Thailand

wow , the face of golf is sure changing


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Mine are drawn to water for some reason.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 30, 2022)

I seem to play a lot on the adjacent fairways


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I seem to play a lot on the adjacent fairways


The way I see it, we pay one price to play a round. May as well get our moneys worth by taking as many shots as possible…


----------



## Africanna (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> So the tournament at Sanders Farm is so boring that I actually like the LPGA more
> 
> Then there is the European Dunhill Tournement , it is a little more interesting
> 
> ...


It is changing for sure... and hopefully for the betterment of the game.  

So many players are now realising the stupidity of the two organisations not having a dialogue and are calling for them to get around a table and talk.  Pride can be a terrible thing and at the moment it appears to be the PGA fatcats that feel threatened the most.

Looking forward to the Thailand tourny.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

Africanna said:


> It is changing for sure... and hopefully for the betterment of the game.
> 
> So many players are now realising the stupidity of the two organisations not having a dialogue and are calling for them to get around a table and talk.  Pride can be a terrible thing and at the moment it appears to be the PGA fatcats that feel threatened the most.
> 
> Looking forward to the Thailand tourny.




spot on Amigo!

sit down at the table and discuss ALL options

the Thai tournament will be good for sure

and then there is some kind of LIV playoff with something like $20-30 million for the winner!?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

congratulations to Higgo and Burmester for finishing 3 rd and 4 th  respectively in the Sanderson Farms Tournament

Burmester , a PGA rookie at 33 , says he wants to be up there in Tiger Woods fame 

well he better step on the gas lol

LIV in Thailand this weekend


PGA Tour fans are going to be seeing a lot of "Mean Dean" this fall – and likely next year as well.

Dean Burmester, the 33-year-old rookie from Bloemfontein, South Africa, earned his Tour card via this year’s Korn Ferry Tour Finals after spending most of his career competing on the DP World Tour and Sunshine Tour, where he has won a combined 10 times.

Now, though, it’s time to put down roots in the U.S.

Ultimately, this is the position he wants to be in.

“I'm like pretty much everybody else my age and younger; everyone grew up watching Tiger winning amazing historic events on the PGA Tour, and I want to come out here and try and put my name next to his on some of those trophies. It's pretty simple,” said Burmester, who prior to this week had made just three regular Tour starts in his career, two coming last season. “When I got the call up and I knew I had enough points to get to the Korn Ferry finals, it was a no-brainer. I know other guys who have gone through. Christiaan Bezuidenhout, we share the same coach, and he guided me through exactly how to play those golf courses, and the plan worked, and we played great and finished sixth on the list, which gets me into pretty much all the [fall] events, outside of the short fields, and gives me a really good chance before the re-rank.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> congratulations to Higgo and Burmester for finishing 3 rd and 4 th  respectively in the Sanderson Farms Tournament
> 
> Burmester , a PGA rookie at 33 , says he wants to be up there in Tiger Woods fame
> 
> ...


Haha, nice one there Dean, nothing wrong with having dreams - reality is most often very different unfortunately.  Still, I wish him well.

Thanks for that big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

LIV is in Jedda and it’s a shootout

nice waking up and watching the last 9 holes before heading out to the homestead to pick cotton

anyway , Brooks is looking good with Sergio right on his tail with 8 holes to go and 5 other players within a shot or two , so yeah , shootout


----------



## Africanna (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes, first victory in over a year - he'll be thrilled.

Nice to watch


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

Im a poor golfer but I do like drinking in the cart lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

great tournament, good to see Brooks get off the snide

better yet , his younger brother Chase won a cool million , his biggest paycheck ever

now LIV heads to Miami for the team championships 

I am still trying to figure out how the format works

PGA?

what’s that


----------



## Africanna (Oct 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> great tournament, good to see Brooks get off the snide
> 
> better yet , his younger brother Chase won a cool million , his biggest paycheck ever
> 
> ...


Likewise, haven't got round to reading up on the format but looking forward to the team champs.
Mmm, wonder who I should root for?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

yeah I hear ya on who to root for

my suggestion is to rename the teams after the Captains

Team Kopeka

Team DeChambeau

Team Mickelson

etc etc

i like a foe of the Teams right now , Mickelsons , Sergio’s  , and Kevin Na

lots of fun on the LIV learning curve


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

and Team Oostihuizen!


After five events, *4 Aces GC* – featuring two-time major winner *Dustin Johnson*, 2018 Master champion *Patrick Reed, Talor Gooch* and* Pat Perez* – sits atop the team standings with 136 points thanks to four straight team wins in Portland, Bedminster, Boston and Chicago. The all-South African *Stinger GC*, which won the season-opening London event, is in second place with 72 points thanks to consistent performances by 2010 Open Champion *Louis Oosthuizen*, Invitational London winner *Charl Schwartzel* and Invitational Portland winner *Branden Grace*. *Majesticks GC*, featuring former world No. 1 *Lee Westwood*, European Ryder Cup star *Ian Poulter*, 2016 Open Champion *Henrik Stenson*and English pro *Sam Horsfield* lie third at 57 points. The Majesticks are currently just one point ahead of *Crushers GC* featuring 2020 U.S. Open champion *Bryson DeChambeau*, former world No. 3 *Paul Casey*, Indian star *Anirban Lahiri* and veteran *Charles Howell III.





here is a link to the LIV explanation n how the upcoming team championship is played

oh by the way , the tournament will be held at Doral in Florida at 45’s golf course

lets go brandon and where is Jackie?










						LIV GOLF ANNOUNCES DETAILS FOR 2022 TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP IN MIAMI | LIV Golf
					






					www.livgolf.com
				



*


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

Mr Africanna , do you follow the Sunshine Tour?

just curious


SunBet Challenge hosted by Sun Sibaya
2022 Confirmed event | Golf Channel


----------



## Africanna (Oct 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and Team Oostihuizen!
> 
> 
> After five events, *4 Aces GC* – featuring two-time major winner *Dustin Johnson*, 2018 Master champion *Patrick Reed, Talor Gooch* and* Pat Perez* – sits atop the team standings with 136 points thanks to four straight team wins in Portland, Bedminster, Boston and Chicago. The all-South African *Stinger GC*, which won the season-opening London event, is in second place with 72 points thanks to consistent performances by 2010 Open Champion *Louis Oosthuizen*, Invitational London winner *Charl Schwartzel* and Invitational Portland winner *Branden Grace*. *Majesticks GC*, featuring former world No. 1 *Lee Westwood*, European Ryder Cup star *Ian Poulter*, 2016 Open Champion *Henrik Stenson*and English pro *Sam Horsfield* lie third at 57 points. The Majesticks are currently just one point ahead of *Crushers GC* featuring 2020 U.S. Open champion *Bryson DeChambeau*, former world No. 3 *Paul Casey*, Indian star *Anirban Lahiri* and veteran *Charles Howell III.
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

a lot of money on the line in tomorrow’s LIV Team Championship

the winning 4 man  team splits a cool $16 million

the fourth place team splits $4 million

I am pulling for Koepka‘s team cause I would love to see his little brother win $4 million….how cool would that be?

next choice is Team King Louis *Oosthuizen

Louis won playoff battle against DeChambeau that went 5 extra holes before Louie closed the door.

so yeah , Louies team has the momentum 

beautiful maga-nificiant golf course , the Donnie T. Doral in downtown Miami *


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2022)

I hate the sand.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hate the sand.


Not as much as that guy… I would have used my ‘hand’ wedge to get out after a couple of failures…


----------



## Africanna (Nov 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Mr Africanna , do you follow the Sunshine Tour?
> 
> just curious
> 
> ...


Aweh big

Yes, I do but not too religiously.

This little tour has been a nursery for some very promising young golfers, many of whom have gone on to become top professionals and who are rolling in the dough today.

Still a few rough young diamonds plying their trade on the Sunshine Tour that we will no doubt see internationally in the not too distant future


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Aweh big
> 
> Yes, I do but not too religiously.
> 
> ...




it sounds a lot like the Korn Ferry Tour


----------



## Africanna (Nov 15, 2022)

I see our friend Rory M has a lot to say about Greg Norman


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2022)

rory leads the pga in virtue signaling

rory makes a lot of money just ask his wifey


beauty and beast


----------



## Africanna (Nov 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> beauty and beast


That's for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

lots of golf going on and some Opens

like the South African Open , some good golf there with some world class players competing

and a SA is in the lead , Lawrence

the latest LIV drama is Tiger calling for Norman to resign as boss of LIV  so talks with the PGA can begin

how about this Mr Woods , how about  Jay Monohan resign first as boss of PGA and then Norman will follow suit?

cant have it your way every time  Tiger


----------



## Africanna (Dec 2, 2022)

The insanity of it is that so many of the mega rich sportsmen actually believe they have "arrived" and as such, are entitled to chirp all they like and they must be taken seriously.

Money can do funny things to some


----------



## Africanna (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lots of golf going on and some Opens
> 
> like the South African Open , some good golf there with some world class players competing
> 
> and a SA is in the lead , Lawrence


Yes, nice start for young Thristen - looks comfortable with his game.

It's a big field


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

Congratulations to a couple of South African Champions this week

Thriston Lawrence for winning the South African Open

and Ashleigh Buhai for winning the Women's Australian Open

otherwise some Dane named Hovland won Tiger Woods Private Special Invitation Millionaires Semi-Open/Close Challenge

see ya next weekend……i think


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hate the sand.


I do NOT have the Family Golf Gene.

I was playing with my brother who always spotted me two strokes** per hole -- and never lost to me, ever.  My ball rolled casually into a deep sand trap.  The pin was quite close to the sand trap.

So I figured I had to get the ball UP, but definitely not FAR. Therefore, I got a good grip, and swung sooper-hard -- with the intent to take a lot of sand with the ball lobbing up with it to the green.

Since the ball had simply _rolled_ in, it was sitting right on the very surface.  Instead of scooping up a pound of sand, I managed to hit the golf ball with the very edge of my club:  

The ball went screaming out of the sand trap, clearing the edge by about an inch.  It went nearly a hundred yards, landing on the fairway of a distant hole.

 **Technically, he would need a hole-in-one to break even on a Par 3 if I parred.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I do NOT have the Family Golf Gene.
> 
> I was playing with my brother who always spotted me two strokes** per hole -- and never lost to me, ever.  My ball rolled casually into a deep sand trap.  The pin was quite close to the sand trap.
> 
> ...




i laughed my arse off visualizing that

i hate it when that happens


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

It ain't funny. I've done it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I do NOT have the Family Golf Gene.
> 
> I was playing with my brother who always spotted me two strokes** per hole -- and never lost to me, ever.  My ball rolled casually into a deep sand trap.  The pin was quite close to the sand trap.
> 
> ...


At least you were out of the sand and in the fairway(though a fairway for a different hole)…


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2022)

We useta play with a limit:  When I have lost the dozen golf balls I started with, we quit.

One time, on a fargin PAR 5... I was on the green in two.  TINS.  I proceded to six-putt the ball right in the cup.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

this girl is gonna be an LPGA Superstar

Alana Uriell

you heard it here first


----------



## Africanna (Dec 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations to a couple of South African Champions this week
> 
> Thriston Lawrence for winning the South African Open
> 
> ...


Yes, nice to see them doing well.

I watched Ashleigh Simon (Buhai) when she first started playing as a school kid who showed potential - never quite reached the heights expected of her.  

Again, I haven't seen Thriston so comfortable with his game in quite some time.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this girl is gonna be an LPGA Superstar
> 
> Alana Uriell
> 
> ...


Lovely girl with her feet firmly on the ground.

She was devastated after that scorecard mistake


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

Yes Sir , a lot of good golf being played below the equator where its summer

the South Africans have a star studded lineup at the Alfred Dunhill Championship this weekend, my sentimental pick is the Big Easy , lets go Ernie!

otherwise there is some Skins game coming up , boring , Woods and Cry Baby Rory take on Spieth and Thomas

like i said , boring

nothing significant coming up until January where things kick off in Hawaii…..

come on january!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Lovely girl with her feet firmly on the ground.
> 
> She was devastated after that scorecard mistake





that experience will make her a better golfer

but yeah, she was crushed


----------



## Africanna (Dec 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Yes Sir , a lot of good golf being played below the equator where its summer
> 
> the South Africans have a star studded lineup at the Alfred Dunhill Championship this weekend, my sentimental pick is the Big Easy , lets go Ernie!
> 
> ...


The Big guy (and others) love coming "home" this time of the year. Ernie has a lovely home in Herold's Bay which is about 20km down the coast from our holiday place in Wilderness. He does so much good work here


----------



## Africanna (Dec 8, 2022)

Ernie's wine farm - a quite magnificent property in the beautiful Stellenbosch valley.  Quality wines and certainly one of my favourite places to visit for the occasional lunch



















The likeable master himself


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It ain't funny. I've done it


Last Note On My Bunker Shot: 

I was far too embarrassed to go two fairways over to claim my ball.  We just counted it as one of my twelve elimination strokes.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this girl is gonna be an LPGA Superstar
> 
> Alana Uriell
> 
> ...


I would caddy for her anytime


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

I live on Long Island and years ago coming home from work out east we jumped in the middle of Shinnecock golf course. They do the open there from time to time .I remember teeing off over a road and needing a rocket launcher  and we got caught quick.
Yelled at me for a divot ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh... I gotta tell the world.  Thanks to Uno Who, right now I am _toasted_ for the first time in weeks.  WOW.   

I am as high as the Statue of Liberty's titties inna hot summertime:


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

enjoy the ride Unca! i will toke to that!

yeah , Ernie epitomizes the term Gentleman. He is like a big Teddy Bear.

another South African golfer who loves to farm is King Louie. I think it is about 150acres and Louie grows a lot of hay for his brothers farm who raises dairy cattle.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)

Congratulations to Ockie Strydom and with a name like that i predict Ockie will achieve stardom! , the winner of the Alfred Dunhill Tournament …. 

Ockie Stardom!

so yeah , 6 of the Top 10 were South Africans , good job mates!


----------



## Africanna (Dec 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Congratulations to Ockie Strydom and with a name like that i predict Ockie will achieve stardom! , the winner of the Alfred Dunhill Tournament ….
> 
> Ockie Stardom!
> 
> so yeah , 6 of the Top 10 were South Africans , good job mates!


Yes, that's about as Afrikaans a name as you're likely to find.
A nice maiden win for him on the DP tour. His favourite course which is in the bush - "I love the bush, I'm calm in the bush" according to him


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

yeah , i got your bush Mr Ockey















The End.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

I wanna play golf with them girls. My putter would be ready.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yikes! Those are not the women golfers I recall as a kid…


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> All things golf!
> 
> Hello. My name is big and I am addicted to golf.
> 
> ...



bigsur51 I never followed golf, have fun watching golf this season coming up.  Do you have clubs.  Silly question.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

ness said:


> bigsur51 I never followed golf, have fun watching golf this season coming up.  Do you have clubs.  Silly question.




join the fun Ness!  golf is a sport for all humans regardless of their genetics and ages!

not a silly question at all

yes i have a used set of Dunlop clubs i bought 15 years ago for $35 bucks to see if i liked the game first , before anymore financial sacrifices

i did break down and spend $100 on a slightly used Cobra driver


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

I learned a lot, my wrists are not even sore ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

well i dont know about ya all but i am jonesing for some golf

withdrawals are not purdy

but hey , there is a golf god , there is a huge tournament coming up this weekend 

the Sentry Tournament of Champions


i am curious to see how Zalatoris does coming off of back surgery..i am sure there will be a lot of rust on the course


The PGA Tour resumes it’s 2022-23 season with the Sentry Tournament of Champions, Jan. 5-8, in Maui, Hawaii. The field list includes 39 players, including 17 of the top 20 in the Official World Golf Ranking.

World No. 1 Rory McIlroy will not be competing. Despite this being among the Tour’s designated events, he is skipping the limited-field, no-cut tournament. Players, in accordance with the Tour’s Players Impact Program regulations, are allowed to miss one of the 17 designated events without an excuse.

McIlroy, who has competed in this tournament only once, tying for fourth in 2019, won three times last season, including the FedExCup title. The Sentry field, however, is open to more than just Tour winners from 2022; winners and those who qualified for the season-ending Tour Championship are eligible.

World No. 3 Cam Smith and No. 20 Shane Lowry are the only other top-20 players missing the tournament. Smith, who won this tournament last year with a Tour record 34-under-par performance, has been suspended by the Tour for joining LIV Golf. Lowry, who finished 12th on the PIP list, has never played the Sentry and has a full slate of January events on the DP World Tour.

Among those scheduled to compete at Kapalua’s Plantation Course are Scottie Scheffler, Jon Rahm, Justin Thomas, Jordan Spieth, Xander Schauffele, Tony Finau, Collin Morikawa and Will Zalatoris, who will be playing for the first time since he was sidelined by a back injury in August.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 3, 2023)

34 under par? Holy cow! I am not sure I could be 34 under for 72 holes if I was given a drop on the green for my drive. Well maybe…


----------



## Africanna (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes, wouldn't be surprised to see a few rusty players out there.

That said, these guys are good enough to get right back into it.

Won't miss Rory


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

the Masters will be a gunfight at the OK Corral between PGA and LIV

i hope a lot gets settled before then

if not , the drama is selling a lot of tickets!


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 2:50 PM)

add Morikawa to the List of All Time Chokes

poor guy

blew a 7 shot lead

his sports psychologist/psychiatrist will earn their money help young Colin get his head screwed back on straight


next up , still n Hawaii , the Sony Open

not a great field , i will be watching Spieth


----------



## Africanna (Wednesday at 3:56 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> his sports psychologist/psychiatrist will earn their money help young Colin get his head screwed back on straight


That's for sure.

Won't be watching any golf for the next 6 weeks while we tour South America


----------



## bigsur51 (Wednesday at 8:13 AM)

South America eh…..nice!

never been there but have looked extensively at living in Ecuador  

is the Patagonia on your list? 

be safe , lots of unrest in Venezuela , Argentina , and Peru….or there was , maybe there is peace…..

the beaches in Olon , Ecuador look spectacular!

journey mercies and safe travels!

please share some phots if possible


----------



## Africanna (Wednesday at 5:08 PM)

Yes indeed, Patagonia definitely on the list.

Doing a bit of Brazil, then onto Argentina, Uruguay and Chile (Patagonia).  Been wanting to do this for a while


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 5:49 AM)

joeb631a said:


> I learned a lot, my wrists are not even sore ...


To take a quote from "Some Like It Hot", that is a completely different sex.


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 7:57 PM)

She is right


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 8:29 PM)

joeb631a said:


> She is right





i agree


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 10:24 PM)

Africanna said:


> Yes indeed, Patagonia definitely on the list.
> 
> Doing a bit of Brazil, then onto Argentina, Uruguay and Chile (Patagonia).  Been wanting to do this for a while



jave a great trip my friend and enjoy the ride!

check back in when you get over the jet lag


meanwhile , big pga tournament in Hawaii , The Sony Open and my man Spieth is tied for the lead at -6

yawn

come on LIV


----------

